# Dracula Jr.



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Here is my son's Dracula ensemble that I finished a couple of weeks ago.

The cape and vest are made from a black, bridal weight satin. The lining and bowtie are made from a deep red/black shot taffeta. The buttons and clasp are gothic pewter.

He's a natural!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

The ensemble was made from this pattern, Butterick 4971. Although it is out of print, it is still widely available on ebay, etsy and other such sites.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

You knocked that cape out of the park. Outstanding!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Love, love, love it, MsW....he's adorably spookie in that outfit....great job!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

What a lucky kid. I use to have those plastic body pullovers, lol. It looks so good I hope he doesn't start wanting blood!


----------



## Mistress Lee (Sep 19, 2009)

Amazing job!! the cape is the best part!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i envy your son...i would love to have a cape like that!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Your son looks great in his new costume. You did a great job on that. The cape is gorgeous.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Thank you all very much! He really likes it and it totally suits his personality!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's totally adorable in his new duds (and those shoes really make the outfit).


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That's fangtastic, K.

Wonderful work and terrific detail. Kudos!!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

What? No jedi this year?

That's one sharp dressed vampire. A real lady killer. Nice work Ms. W.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

beautifully done. Very nice detail work.


----------

